# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  * حكايتي مع شعر جسمي * كابوس ارتحت منه *

## أمونا

موضوع للاخت الغالية * غيمة فرح *


مرحبا اخواتي الكريمات 

اتمنى تكونو بأفضل صحة وعافية

حكايتي يابنات مع الشعر الزايد في الجسم ، انا مشعرة بشكل غير طبيعي 

انحرج جدا جدا عند زوجي دايما يقولي اكثر من شعري وربي انحرج واتعب كثير وانا اشيل في هالشعر بس اشيله 10 أيام إلا وهو بدا يطلع وبغزارة والله ياربي تعقدت جدا ماخليت حاجة سمعت انها تقلل نمو الشعر إلا وجربتها كريم السعد والزيت اللي عند الدكتور خليفة وسمعت عن الكريم اللي في إعلانات عالم حواء والحلاوة ( الشيرة)اللبنانية سوفت سكن لكن للأسف ماشي جاب نتيجة معايا 

تعبت وتعقدت يابنات معاناة نفسية مريت فيها ماتصدقون نادر ألبس حاجة قصيرة لزوجي او في الحفلات وكمان اتبعد عن زوجي لاني احرج كثير منه انبسط العشرة الأيام اللي اشيل الشعر فيها فقط وباقي الأيام معاناة دائمة حتى احيانا اضطر كل يومين اشيله بالماكينه براون حق الشعر وتسببت لي في مشكلة اخرى وهو نمو الشعر تحت الجلد واصبح مثل النقاط السوداء مهما شلت تبقى النقاط والله مشكلة اسوأ من أخرى0
يابنات تعبت نفسيا 
قلت مافي حل غير الليزر وهالخساير وكنت قررت اشيل بالليزر مافي مجال 
لكن قلت خليني اشوف التجربة على عمتي بدات قبلي تخيلو بدات تشيل وجهها 
وفعلا خف كثير عن اول لكن المصيبة بدا بطلع لها شعرات طويلة على الرقبة 
يعني خف من مكان وبدا ينمو على مكان تاني وهي عمرها ماطلع لها في رقبتها 
قلت ابتعد احسن موناقصة زيادة في الشعر 
انا إيديني ورجولي وبطني وظهري مليان ووجهي بس ماعمري حفيته الخوف يكثر 
طيب 
اخذت خلطة من عند الدكتور جابر القحطاني لمنع نمو الشعر بس فيها اتوقع مرارة دجاج مدري خروف طازجة جدا وعشان شعري كله يبيليي 10 مرارت من وين اجيبها طازجة ياربي ومادري شنو مدى فاعليتها 
والله مع هذي المعاناة إلا صديقة امي تسوي شيرة (حلاوة) تسويها بنفسها مع بعض الأعشاب والكل ماشاء الله ياخذ منها ويمدح فيها ممتازة 
اخذت منها يابنات عادي انا شارية شارية منها او من غيرها قلت اخذ منها اقرب لي لاني كنت بيت اهلي واستخدمتها ماشاء الله روعه بياض وصفاء والأحلى تشيل الصغار وماتبقى شي لكن المفاجأة إلى الان ماقول انه الشعر ماطلع نهائيا لا طلع يابنات بس فرق عن اول 180 درجة اول ماياخذ 10 ايام إلا طالع مثل الوبر كثير 
يوم استخدمت الشيرة هذي إلا كم شعرة خفيفة وصغيرة بس والله يابنات رحت اكلم امي إلا تقولي هي ماتستخدم غير الشيرة حقت صديقتها ياربي ويني انا مادري عن شي جسم امي ماشاء الله مافيها شعر يلمع مومصدقة عيني قالت لي امي من زمان قلت لك استخدميها بس انتي ماتسمعين غير كلام الإعلانات ولا احنا اللي اعرف منك متسمعين كلامنا استخدميها بعد مرة وتودعين الشعر ماتعرفون قد إش فرحتي واعتبره حلم مومصدقة نفسي اني ارتحت من كابوس ملازمني طول عمري 
وحبيت اوريكم وانتو تحكمون وتشاركوني فرحتي 
صور قبل اشيل بهذي الشيرة وصور بعد ماشلت فيها 

هذي صور قبل



وهذي بالفلاش كانو ياخذون صور وغيرها المستشفى لعمل تحاليل وهرمونات وكل شي سليم




ذي صورة بعد ماشلت بالحلاوة الشيرة لأول مرة بس فيها شعيرات خفيفة جدا صغيرة لكن موواضحة







طبعا الموضوع والحلاوة لاقت نجاح كبير في المنتديات الاخرى 

هنا انا مندوبة الاخت * غيمة فرح * 
الإمارات المندوبة الاخت كل الغلا 99
مدري إذا موجودة في المنتدى أولا 

اللي تحب ارسل لها رقمها

لاي استفسار على الخاص 

سعرها 80 ريال لبنات السعووودية

التوصيل لخارج السعودية 70 ريال 

بنات الإمارات اللي تحب أرسل لها رقم المندوبة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## ستايلي غير

الله يوفقــج اختيــه

----------


## قلب قاسي

ممكن ترسلين لي رقم المندوبه في الامارات
.
.
والله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## أمونا

نسخت لكم تجارب عديدة من البنات في اكثر من منتدى 
بناء على طلب البنات

لعلها تفيدكم وتستفيدون منها وبالتوفيق 




> بنات انا اخذت من هذي الحلاوة من مندوبة للأخت من منتدى ثاني 
> اخذتها واستخدمتها ف العيد الفطر ونتيجتها رائعه جدا وكمية الشعر عندي خف بكثيييير في المرة التانية يعني ماطلع إلا كم شعر ة اتوقع انهم ماتشالو كانو ماطلعة بعد 
> 
> بعنب الحينه لي شهر والحمد لله النتيجة ارضتني وايد 
> يعني الحينه ماضروري اشيل شعري لانه خفيف مابشيل إلا في عيد الاضحى وحاسه انه مابيطلع بعدها لأنه خفيف وايد غير عن اول يطلع كثيف قريب يصير مثل القرد خخخخ



تجربة اخرى 




> يسلمو إيداتك اختي 
> 
> غيمة فرح 
> 
> استعمالتها للحلاوة انا كتير بتجنن
> 
> ماشاء الله طلع حكيك مزبوط مافي شعر بعدها 
> 
> بدعيلك من كل قلبي ياختي فرح 
> ...



وهنا تجربة أيضا 




> مرحبا صبايا 
> 
> كيفكم
> 
> هههاااااااااااي 
> لاتقولون استهبل عليكم 
> 
> بس فعلا راح انهبل عن جد
> 
> ...




وهذي تجربة اخيرة نسختها لكم





> * غيمة فرح * احب اشكرج الان حلاوتج جد جد عجييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبه 
> 
> من اول استخدام فرق فضيييييييييييييييييع 
> 
> انا الحين ثاني مره استخدمها و ماشالله الشعر خفيف و اصلا ما لحق يطلع 
> 
> تسلمين الغلا 
> 
> و صدق حجمها كبيره و الله ان ملعقه وحده كفت كل جسمي 
> ...



تحياتي لكم

ياريت التواصل والطلب من الجاداااااااااااااات فقط 

من وإلى الجادات في الطلب والشراء 

بح صوتي وانا اقول للجادات 
اخوات اللي تحس نفسها مو جادة لاتتعبني تخليني أراسلها بليز

صندوق الرسائل مليان عندي نصهم بس اللي جادات في الشراء 

لاتضيعون وقتي ووقتكم 

والسموحة وسلامتكم

----------


## شما المحيربي

رووووووووووعه تتهنين فيهم ^_________^

----------


## yasyeyah

ياليت نعرف شو مكونات الحلاوه

----------


## BntZayed

الحمد الله تجربتي موجوده

و ان شاء الله اكون مندوبه الان صدق استفدت ....

----------


## nuno

اختي بغيت رقم المندوبه 
بالتوفيق

----------


## نــــوف

*منو المندوبه في الإمارات؟؟*

----------


## aeo alketbi

بغييت رقم المندوبة لو سمحتي

----------


## أمونا

> الله يوفقــج اختيــه




شكرا لك اختي 
والتوفيق لك ايضا يارب

----------


## أمونا

> ممكن ترسلين لي رقم المندوبه في الامارات
> .
> .
> والله يوفقج ان شاء الله



من عيوني شوفي الخاص

----------


## أمونا

> رووووووووووعه تتهنين فيهم ^_________^


مشكورة غاليتي 

الأروع وجودك

----------


## أمونا

> الله زين اذا جي أنا أبا كيف التوصيل ؟؟


تم الإرسال ع الخاص

----------


## أمونا

> ياليت نعرف شو مكونات الحلاوه



غاليتي لو اعرف مكونات الحلاوة كنت عطيتكم المكونات وانتو تسوونها 

لكن اللي متاكدة منها واضمن لك إياه انه الاعشاب اللي فيها كلها طبيعية وامنة جدا حتى على المناطق الحساسة وتقدرين تتاكدين بتحلليلها واضمن لك عدم الضرربإذن الله تعالى

----------


## توته الاموره

امونل الرقم ع الخاص

----------


## (ام اليازيه)

ممكن رقم المندوبه ف الامارات 


موفقه الغاليه

----------


## دلوعة حبيبها

اختي بغيت رقم المندوبه

----------


## doc2rah

ممكن رقم المندوبة اللي في الإمارات

موفقة اختي

----------


## ام رزنه

لو سمحتي حبيت اطلب من هالاحلاوة..
واتمنى اترديين علينا بسرعة..

----------


## كتكوتة كيوت

بغيت رقم المندوبة الي في عجمان .. 


وجزاك الله خييير

----------


## مانوتي

ممكن الغالية بغيت الرقم وضرووووري

----------


## طايحة حظ

مرحبا عزيزاتي اول رساله لي رد حتى مامداني اعرف بنفسي...  :Smile:  فرحانه بالشيره ههههههههههههه
الله يخليكي اختي ارسلي لي رقم المندوبة في السعوديه وتسلمي

----------


## um_maryam

رووووووعه
ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## [email protected]

الله يوفقــج

----------


## ام ميرانه

الغاليه اريد رقم المندوبه في بوظبي

----------


## BntZayed

توزيــــــع طلبيــــــات الحــــــلاوه الدفعة الثالثة...مــــــــــــع.. BntZayed


الحلاوه سعرها 130 درهم + 20 لشركه الشحن 

التوصيل عن طريق شركات الشحن لبنات الامارات..ايلايت او امبوست ...يمكن...

و الدفع سلم و استلم ...

الي جاده اتحط طلبها على العام ...و اطرش لي تفاصيلها على الخاص

http://www.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=65240

الاسم:
الاماره:
رقم الموبايل:
المعلومات كلها بالانجليزي لو سمحتي...

و اتمنى يوميا تدخلين النت عشان اعرف اذا وصلتج الحلاوه ..او لا ... 
و من توصلج باذن الله حطي ردج في الموضوع انج استلمتها...ضروري عشان اعرف منو الي استلم بالضبط

و اتمنى تعاونكم خواتي...و يايه

----------


## fetoon

ممكن رقم المندووبه

----------


## عيون سيف

ممكن ترسلين لي رقم المندوبه في الامارات
.
.
والله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## joooren

مشكوووووووووره

----------


## عيون سيف

الله يوفقج :1 (26):

----------


## شيخة-الحريم

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## Mix

شوه اسم المندوبه اللي في الامارات؟

----------


## سر من اسراري

> ممكن ترسلين لي رقم المندوبه في الامارات
> .
> .
> والله يوفقج ان شاء الله


وانا بعد

----------


## الامارات

الله يوفقج

----------


## uaemooon

ألغالية ممكن رقم المندوبة في الامارات وعلى كم تبيعها

----------


## شمـــ وفا ـــعة

ممكن رقم المندوبة؟! بس الحلاوة يابسة ولا سائلة.!؟!

----------


## NWARI

ممكن رقم المندوبه في الامارات
موفقه انشالله

----------


## العوووش

بلييييييييييييييييييييز يا راعيه الموضوع لا اطنشيييييييني

ابغي منج رقم مندوبج فالامارات و من وين هالمندوبه ؟

----------


## دلوعة الشرق

اختي الصور مب واضحه وممكن رقم المندوبه في الامارات

----------

